# The Jebel Ali Confusion



## santosh.stephen (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey all !!

Moving to dubai in abt a week so trying to get things sorted out asap.

I managed to get a job in Jebel ali (Gate 4) jafzza 17.

Its quite expensive to travel from/to the ibn batuta metro and the workplace by cab on an everyday basis.

So keeping commuting time/expenses in mind as a major hurdle could someone pls shed some light on which area would be the best place to stay with say a budget of 2.5k pm including utilities. I hear crap abt Disco Gardens so is there any decent alternative?

I'm 23 yrs old hate isolation love to meet new ppl and prefer the concrete jungle (preferably with a lot of life) to the greenery any day 

and a nice gym, supermarket, pub within a 500m radius would be great 

and well I dont have a dubai license as yet ! so trying to keep commuting costs to about a 1000 a month !

the fancy bus and its rigid timings dont really suit me as my job has weird timings !

pleased to hear and appreciate the help !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

santosh.stephen said:


> Hey all !!
> 
> Moving to dubai in abt a week so trying to get things sorted out asap.
> 
> ...


Considering the fact that you're annual budget for rent is only AED 30K, I would say Discovery Gardens is your best option. There are good things and bad things to say about pretty much any place in Dubai. It's all what you make of it really. You could try Gardens which are in the same vicinity but I think the rent is a little higher than what you can afford to pay.

I can't comment on the rest of your points because it seems to me like you're asking for a bit too much but I'm sure someone else will come along and give you suggestions of where to find everything within a 500m radius.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Like Pammy said, Discovery Gardens, suits your budget and is the nearest to Jebel Ali as well. For transportation try searching 'car lifts' on the classifieds, might cost around the same as the bus but a least you might be able to arrange more flexible timings. Maybe once you join your company you'll meet some colleagues living in Discovery Gardens as well and you can carpool with them.


----------



## santosh.stephen (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey pam n izzy !

thx a lot for your suggestions !

guess i'll take a look at whats available at DG before i make up my mind !

and 'car lifts' thts something i'm hearing for the first time !

will do a search n see wht pops up 

thx agn.

tc


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

santosh.stephen said:


> Hey pam n izzy !
> 
> thx a lot for your suggestions !
> 
> ...


Off topic but I would suggest you avoid text speak while posting on this forum. It is against forum rules and you could end up getting infractions.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Off topic but I would suggest you avoid text speak while posting on this forum. It is against forum rules and you could end up getting infractions.


Pammy is right, no textspeak please. We hate to infract over that but some people leave us no choice


----------



## santosh.stephen (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry did not know !

but noted


----------

